# Audi Announces Pricing for 2012 MY TT RS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

•*Introduction of TT RS marks the much anticipated return of the RS nameplate to U.S.
• TT RS fitted with a manual transmission and the award-winning, powerful 2.5 Liter TFSI® turbo-charged five-cylinder engine


Audi of America today announced pricing for the much anticipated Audi TT RS. The 2012 TT RS is the pinnacle of the TT model line, and signifies the return of the RS nameplate to the U.S. The RS nameplate represents the highest performance category for Audi vehicles, and reflects the technical competencies gained through Audi motorsports successes. The Audi TT RS will be priced at $56,850 (excluding destination charges, taxes, title, options and dealer charges). 

The Audi TT RS is powered by the award-winning 2.5 liter turbocharged five-cylinder TFSI engine that generates 360 hp and 343 lb-ft of torque between 1,650 and 5,400 rpm for power on demand. All engine components have been designed to cope with extreme loads and the demands of a thoroughbred sports engine. Forged six-bearing crankshaft, weight optimized connection rods, sodium cooled exhaust valves and lightweight pistons with specifically adapted ring assembly are indicative of the elements engineered into the TT RS. 

The combination of FSI® injection and a high-efficiency turbocharger result in optimum combustion, superior power and rapid buildup of boost pressure even at low speeds. The engine is mated to a six-speed manual transmission and quattro® all-wheel drive is standard. An automatic transmission is not available for the TT RS. The Audi TT RS accelerates from 0 – 60 mph in only 4.1 seconds, making it the fastest in its class.

Audi magnetic ride is standard on the TT RS, which allows the suspension characteristic to be actively altered; the driver benefits as the system constantly adapts to the current driving situation. A sport mode stiffens the magnetic ride, enhances throttle responsiveness, and activates a more striking engine sound via flaps in the exhaust system. 

The aluminum and steel hybrid ASF® technology also found on the TT and TTS models, reduces weight while helping increase rigidity and safety. The coupe space frame at 3,306 lb is made up of 69% aluminum and 31% steel which makes it 48% lighter than a full steel frame. The Audi TT RS offers excellent aerodynamics with a drag coefficient of 0.32 due to its optimized silhouette and smooth vehicle underbody. 

The Audi TT RS features exclusive design elements denoting its special place at the top of the TT model line. The high gloss black diamond-patterned Singleframe® grille and large front air inlets give notice of the vehicles performance, as does the fixed rear wing spoiler that provides increased down force. Oval exhaust pipes, rear diffuser, unique 19” rotor wheels, prominent body sills and exterior mirror housings in matte aluminum finish round out the RS-specific design elements. 

The interior of the Audi TT RS also features RS-exclusive appointments, such as the contoured 3-spoke sport multifunction steering wheel, aluminum door sills with the RS logo, and RS-specific interior door handles. Other interior features include 10-way power sport front seats with three-step heating, leather seat coverings, brushed aluminum interior inlays, and available LED ambient lighting. 

The Audi TT RS offers electronic features one expects from Audi, including Audi concert radio with single CD player and MP3 reading capability, and AM / FM / SAT radio with a complimentary 3-month subscription to SiriusXM® Satellite Radio. Available advanced electronics offer an increased level of sophistication for the premium sports car, including technologies like Audi navigation plus with real time traffic, MMI® inspired controls, a BOSE® sound system, and Audi music interface.

The 2012 Audi TT RS is a unique car that will appeal to Audi enthusiasts and performance vehicle purists alike. The Audi TT RS goes on sale this summer.

*Specifications

ENGINE:*
Type:	2.5 liter turbocharged, in-line five-cylinder, spark-ignition engine with TFSI direct injection, four valves per cylinder, double overhead camshafts [DOHC], turbocharger with intercooler.
Arrangement: Front mounted, transverse
Bore: 3.25 in (82.5 mm)
Stroke: 3.65 in (92.8 mm)
Displacement: 151 / 3.25 / 3.65 (2480 / 82.5 x 92.8)
Compression ratio: 10:01
Fuel:	Unleaded Super, 95 RON (unleaded regular, 91 RON, as an alternative with slight reduction in performance)
Horsepower (SAE):	360 hp @ 5,500 - 6,700 rpm (265 kW)
Max. torque: 343 lb-ft @ 1,650 - 5,400 rpm (465 Nm)

*ENGINE DESIGN:*
Cylinder block:	Cast iron
Cylinder head: Aluminum
Valve train / intake: DOHC, 4 valves/cylinder

*ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:*
Battery: 380 amp, 80 amp/hr
Alternator: 140 amp

*DRIVETRAIN:*
Transmission: 6-speed manual, fully synchronized
Gear ratios: 
1st 3.570
2nd 2.160
3rd 1.890
4th 1.430
5th 1.160
6th 0.097
Reverse 4.500

*STEERING:*
Type:	Eletromechanical steering with speed-dependent power assistance
Ratio: 16.9 : 1
Turns (lock-to-lock):	2.9
Turning circle 
(curb-to-curb): 35.96 ft (10.96 m)

*SUSPENSION:*
Front:	MacPherson strut (gas charged) with aluminum 3-point lower control arm, aluminum sub frame, tubular anti roll bar, track stabilizing steering roll radius
Rear:	Four-link rear suspension with separate spring/shock absorber arrangement 

*BRAKES:*
Service brake:	Dual-circuit brake system with diagonal split, ESC, hydraulic brake assistant, front and rear disc brakes ventilated
Front size: 14.6 in (370 mm)
Rear size: 12.2 in (310 mm)
Parking brake: Mechanically actuated at the rear wheels

*WHEELS (standard only):*
Size: Aluminum, 9Jx19

*TIRES (standard only):*
Size: 255/35 R19 Y

*BODY:*
Material:	Hybrid ASF construction: Lightweight construction concept, which is a mixed construction using aluminum and steel
Corrosion protection: Multi-step anti-corrosion protection

*CAPACITIES:*
Engine oil: 6.9 qt (6.5 l)
Fuel tank: 15.90 gal (60 l)

*EXTERIOR DIMENSIONS:*
Wheelbase: 97.2 in (2,468 mm)
Track front / rear:	61.2/ 60.9 in (1,555/ 1,546 mm)
Overall length: 165.3 in (4,198 mm)
Overall width: w/o mirrors 72.5 in (1,842 mm)
Height: 53.1 in (1,348 mm)
Curb weight, quattro: 3306 lb (1500 kg)
Drag coefficient:	0.32

*INTERIOR DIMENSIONS:*
Seating capacity: 2 + 2
Head room 
front / rear: 37.7/ 32.6 in (957/ 829 mm)
Shoulder room 
front / rear: 53.2/ 47.5 in (1,352/ 1,206 mm)
Leg room 
front / rear: 41.1/ 29.3 in (1,044/ 743 mm)
Int. vol. (EPA) 
front / rear: 47.7/ 26.2 cu ft
Luggage capacity
standard / seats folded: 13.1/ 24.7 cu ft (290/ 700 l)

*PERFORMANCE:*
0-60 mph 4.1
Top speed 174 mph

*EFFICIENCY/ENVIRONMENT:*
EPA estimate: 
City mpg: Not available at present time
Highway mpg: Not available at present time
Combined mpg: Not available at present time

*About Audi of America*
Audi of America, Inc. and its U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2010 Audi was the top performing luxury brand in Europe and broke all-time company sales records in the U.S. Over the next few years, AUDI AG will invest nearly $16 billion on new products and technologies. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.

# # #

“Audi,” “TFSI,” “FSI,” “quattro,” “ASF,” “Singleframe,” “MMI,” and model names are registered trademarks of AUDI AG. All other trademarks used in this document are the property of their respective owners. 

Prices listed are the Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include destination charges, taxes, title, options, and dealer charges.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Sweet - right where it should be priced!

And, it looks like we get the 174mph top speed too! 

One month to go. . .


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

That is good news indeed! Actually cheaper than expected by a bit. Now if only they would go ahead and spill the beans on option prices, we'd know the whole story. Anyway, this makes my day!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

:wave: Thanks Audi...


Now give us the prices on the options so I can finish filling out my order sheet!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Way cheaper than I expected. I'm guessing this will give me marital problems. I'll need to justify why I NEED this car.

EDIT: Who wants to buy a 25k mile 2008 RS4 

Hahahah.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> :wave: Thanks Audi...
> 
> 
> Now give us the prices on the options so I can finish filling out my order sheet!


My salesperson told me on all of the other 2012 models, they got full pricing about a week after the base prices were announced. My speculation based on other Audi models for my build is base price $56850, destination $875, metallic paint $475, Aluminum package $800, Tech package $2500 for a grand total of $61500.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> My salesperson told me on all of the other 2012 models, they got full pricing about a week after the base prices were announced. My speculation based on other Audi models for my build is base price $56850, destination $875, metallic paint $475, Aluminum package $800, Tech package $2500 for a grand total of $61500.





Do you think the aluminum pack would look weird with Suzuka? Might be the only option I get.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> Do you think the aluminum pack would look weird with Suzuka? Might be the only option I get.


Yes I think it would, Suzuka plus titanium pack would be good though.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yes I think it would, Suzuka plus titanium pack would be good though.


I think your right.

The titanium will provide more contrast to the Suzuka grey. Almost makes me wanna get Misano red with the aluminum pack cause of those pics posted a while back. Makes the TT look very special in that color combo.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> Way cheaper than I expected. I'm guessing this will give me marital problems. I'll need to justify why I NEED this car.
> 
> EDIT: Who wants to buy a 25k mile 2008 RS4
> 
> Hahahah.


Use the same logic that you did when you bought the RS4.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

LongviewTx said:


> Use the same logic that you did when you bought the RS4.


Won't work. The RS4 is a 'family' car. The TTRS only carries two people. Way harder to justify


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Do you think the aluminum pack would look weird with Suzuka? Might be the only option I get.


Suzuka is such a light color, the aluminum accents would not really stand out. Wouldn't look weird, just not great contrast. On the other hand, the titanium package looks great with the Suzuka. The only downside is - it includes the sport exhaust here, so the cost will be substantially more. The other benefit - with the sport exhaust, the exhaust tips are black too.

Check out all the photos in the TT-RS thread to get some ideas.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

As much as I really want to get into one of these someday, it does make me happy to have picked up a Loaded TTS for 49K I cant justify the extra 10 grand right now. I'm really happy with my TTS but I drool over that 5 cylinder RS!!!!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

OrangeA4 said:


> As much as I really want to get into one of these someday, it does make me happy to have picked up a Loaded TTS for 49K I cant justify the extra 10 grand right now. I'm really happy with my TTS but I drool over that 5 cylinder RS!!!!!


TTS is a great car. I'm sad to give mine back.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> Won't work. The RS4 is a 'family' car. The TTRS only carries two people. Way harder to justify


Well, then... Get roof mounted child seats and explain that the experience will lead to your kids becoming private industry astronauts or navy fighter pilots.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, then... Get roof mounted child seats and explain that the experience will lead to your kids becoming private industry astronauts or navy fighter pilots.


I like the way you think. You should be in marketing if you aren't already.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

That's exactly what I paid for my TTS Roadster. Oy Vey!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn - was excited thinking I was the first to have found the pricing for you guys in the U.S - you beat me by a few hours. Haha. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1062873_2012-audi-tt-rs-starts-from-56850-on-sale-this-summer


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Awesome news:thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

by comparison, here's the price our Aussie friends would pay if they paid list (with NO options!!)... $151,478.60 AUS = $162,748.61 USD !! This includes $20,049 for Fed Gov't Luxury Tax !


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Brits pay about half what Aussies do... 50,935 GBP = $81,654 USD 

The 50,935 includes all this equip that is included in the US base price: $1360 top speed 280km, $125 Lights Pckg, $90 Hill Hold Assist, $1250 19" Wheels, $510 Bose Sound, $510 Comfort Pckg, $75 Tire Pressure Monitoring System, $1175 Audi Magnetic Ride


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> by comparison, here's the price our Aussie friends would pay if they paid list (with NO options!!)... $151,478.60 AUS = $162,748.61 USD !! This includes $20,049 for Fed Gov't Luxury Tax !


Yeah thanks for that man.... Hahaha. Oh well - 4.1 seconds is soo worth it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

As we fly around the world, South Africans pay 786,600 Rand = $116,968 USD equivalent base price


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

And in Germany, the equivalent base price is at least 64,435 EUR = $91,788 USD

So Americans need to drive it like you stole it... because pricewise we have


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

FFS car prices in europe include 19-23% sales tax already in the price and there is no freight or pdi which you need to pay for, for the US/canada you need to add tax, freight, pdi, dealer admin fees, etc etc

and in europe you can easily knock the price down 5-10% because i already asked there 

but yes i have worked it out its still a tiny bit cheaper in north america even if you take off the taxes AND you get a 4 year warranty vs 2 year for europe


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Give it a couple of years and if Audi is still selling the TT RS in America, we'll be getting similar discounts off list. In South Carolina, we pay $300. total sales tax on vehicles... I think that is a little less than their 19-23% sales tax. And as you said, we get the longer warranty, we get 20 more horses, and most importantly we get a 0.5 sec quicker 0-60 acceleration than their manual tranny!!!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, right when I had my mind all made up on buying an M3, this comes along. Faster, cheaper, and quattro (I live in MA so it's more than likely it'll see snow). Do I really need a full size rear seat? I'm thinking no now....


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Wow, right when I had my mind all made up on buying an M3, this comes along. Faster, cheaper, and quattro (I live in MA so it's more than likely it'll see snow). Do I really need a full size rear seat? I'm thinking no now....


I have nothing against BMW's and Porsches, but I get Audi's because winter lasts 5 months where I live, and I don't want to drive an SUV for that long.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

If I end up loving my Current TT I just picked up than this just may be my next ride, I will have to wait a few years though. I would have guessed it would start in the 60's so I did not wait.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

any word on canadian pricing yet? or did i just miss it?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

canadacraig said:


> any word on canadian pricing yet? or did i just miss it?


 $67,600. base. see option prices (which haven't been released for the U.S. yet) here:
showthread.php?5272355-TT-RS-Order-Guide&p=72083003&viewfull=1#post72083003


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

The US-spec is official now with 360hp as standard, 4.1 sec 0-100. 

Not sure about the Canadian spec, my dealer still gives me info from the CIAS which states the 340hp spec. I sure hope we get the same US spec in Canada!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd expect spec on the TT RS to be same in Canada but will ask.


----------



## four-rings (Sep 16, 2008)

The car at the CIAS was a European spec TT RS with 340hp. Audi Canada says we will get 360hp (same as the US).


----------

